# GWN - lista mailingowa z polskim tygodnikiem

## rane

INFORMACJE O LIŚCIE:

Lista powstała na wyraźne życzenie użytkowników, mam nadzieję, że frekwencja na niej dopisze.

Aby się na nią zapisać wystarczy wysłać pusty mail na adres gentoo-gwn-pl+subscribe@gentoo.org

Lista jest moderowana, przepuszczamy tylko GWN, tak że nie musicie się martwić zasypywaniem skrzynek zbędnymi listami. Będzie to tylko jeden list tygodniowo, w poniedziałek lub we wtorek, zawierający polskie tłumaczenie Tygodnika. Zapraszamy!

Wszelkie problemy i uwagi co do listy można słać na adres rane@gentoo.org, to ja jestem osobą oficjalnie odpowiedzialną za listę.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

Poprzedni post:

Witam,

Kolejny wątek z serii GWN. Chciałbym poznać opinię czytelników na pewien związany z nim temat.

Pojawił się pomysł, aby stworzyć listę mailingową spamującą co tydzień skrzynki zapisanych osób polskim GWN-em, podobnie jak robi to lista gentoo-gwn@lists.gentoo.org z wersją angielską.

W związku z tym proszę o głosowanie, jeśli okaże się, że chętnych jest odpowiednio dużo, to listę utworzymy i będziemy na niej informować o każdym nowym wydaniu.

Dziękuję za każdy głos,

Pozdrawiam,

ŁukaszLast edited by rane on Sat Aug 27, 2005 12:22 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## crs

rane:  :Wink: 

Co do listy, jasne, ja jestem za. Maila sprawdzam często, a stron www do śledzenia jest coraz więcej. Chyba czas na dobre zainteresować się rss-em.

----------

## Gogiel

Ja tez jestem za, ale chetniej czytalbym GWN przez RSS  :Smile: 

----------

## ukl

Jak najbardziej dobry pomysł! Ale jak poprzednicy raczej wolałbym wersję RSS.

----------

## arach

Ja jestem za, miejsca na maile mam "duzo" i jeszcze troche a i wygodniej mi sie czyta cos na mailu niz jak mam grzebac sie w stronach roznych.

ps. Rane, nie zapominaj kto ci ten pomysl rzucil :>

```
121331       arachnist   | rane: jaka jest szansa ze powstanie gentoo-gwn-pl@lists.g.o ?
```

----------

## rane

Nie zapominam, ale wciąż czekam na więcej głosów. Mam też nadzieję, że nie stworzę listy i nie zapisze się potem na nią 3 osoby z deklarowanych 300...  :Smile: 

RSS na razie odpada, nie ma infrastruktury, sorry.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## keman

Ja tak samo jak koledzy, jestem jak najbardziej za takim rozwiązaniem  :Smile: 

Nie zawsze się pamięta, żeby zajrzeć na gentoo.pl, zwłaszcza w poniedziałek  :Confused:   :Smile: 

Tak, było by sporo wygodniej  :Cool: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rane

Ok, porozmawiam z kim trzeba (czyli z lcarsem).

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie: czy to ma być tylko krótkie powiadomienie o nowym numerze, jak to na forum jakiś czas temu, czy może chcecie dostawać cały magazyn?

Trzebaby go redagować na format taki jak na angielskiej liście, to dodatkowa praca, ale myślę, że damy radę.

Hm, skoro narobiliśmy już tyle szumu, może przy okazji zgłosi się jeszcze ktoś chętny do pomocy przy tłumaczeniu i korekcie tygodnika?  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## arach

Imo lepsza by byla taka  forma w jakiej jest wysylany gwn na gentoo-gwn@lists.g.o czyli plaintext

----------

## rane

Ok.

Szukam chętnego do przerabiania go na format przyjazny liście i przesyłanie go tam raz w tygodniu.  :Smile: 

Ktoś rzucił pomysł, że można to załatwić skryptem, jakieś konkretne propozycje?

----------

## nelchael

 *rane wrote:*   

> Szukam chętnego do przerabiania go na format przyjazny liście i przesyłanie go tam raz w tygodniu. 
> 
> Ktoś rzucił pomysł, że można to załatwić skryptem, jakieś konkretne propozycje?

 

XSLT odpowiedni i po sprawie  :Smile:  Zapytaj ludzi od wersji EN o niego.

----------

## arsen

oddaje głos na tą listę mailingową  :Smile: , miło by to było dostawać na skrzyneczke pocztową  :Smile: 

----------

## rane

Witam,

Skrypty załatwiłem rano od ludzi zajmujących się angielskim wydaniem, nie będzie z tym problemu.

Jeśli chodzi o listę, wystarczy wysłać pusty mail na adres gentoo-gwn-pl+subscribe@gentoo.org.

Lista jest moderowana, będziemy przepuszczać tylko GWN, tak że nie musicie się martwić nadmierną ilością listów.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

(dodam to też na górze)

----------

## rane

Mam taki dobry news, to podrzucę:

W statystykach [1] widzę, że lista naprawdę była potrzebna. Mamy już zapisanych 88 osób. 

arachnist, gratuluję pomysłu!  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

[1] http://lists.gentoo.org/ml_stats.txt

----------

## arach

 *rane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> arachnist, gratuluję pomysłu! 
> 
> 

 

n\p  :Wink: 

Powinienem więcej tłumaczyć niż rzucać (nawet dobrymi) pomysłami  :Wink: 

----------

